# New Cat



## don (Feb 26, 2003)

New cat: Don from west texas I have one cat a 9 year old domestic shorthair: _Miss Kitty_ I am 68 years old and a retired educator and retired professional photographer. Hobbies: photo, gardening, cat, travel


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi, welcome!


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

A retired Texan with a cat named Miss Kitty. LOL, Excellent!! Welcome Don.


----------



## don (Feb 26, 2003)

*Pictures of me..*

Link to more pictures of me than any sane person would want to see:

http://groups.msn.com/dcMidTex/morepers ... snw?Page=1


----------



## dulcecita (Apr 2, 2003)

Congrats Don, you look totally hooked to kitty bliss. I loved the pics!


----------

